# I really need this plant ID



## Sim (Sep 8, 2018)

I just saw a picture and it's perfect for my nano tank but I cant seem to find out what it is. It's the one with long dark bumpy leaves.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

Hygrophila pinnatifida


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Hygrophila pinnatifida


Yep. That's it.


----------

